# MERX WATCH:  Turning Sea Containers Into....



## The Bread Guy (5 Sep 2008)

...an urban ops village in Wainwright, or an FOB in Shilo.

.pdfs attached in links don't work.


----------



## geo (5 Sep 2008)

Tony,
We've got something akin to this in KAF.....

Imagine seacans painted OD with doors at one or both ends
Line them up side by side - say +/- 10 of them
Now do the same for a 2nd row - a corridor's width from 1st row.
Once you cover up that corridor, you have the 1st floor of an office building OR temp living quarters


----------



## The Bread Guy (5 Sep 2008)

I've heard they do a lot in AFG with sea containers & converting them into ALL sorts of habitation - sometimes even for naughty guests  

Sounds like they want to give folks a little taste of downrange in Shilo (lotsa snow notwithstanding in the winter months).


----------



## genesis98 (5 Sep 2008)

I love how they build this AFTER the Comm Res School leaves


----------



## noneck (6 Sep 2008)

One of these FOB/Urban Ops sites was built in Chwk last year at the Opsee Trg Area. We should start using it this trg year.


----------



## my72jeep (6 Sep 2008)

Sea can offices/ housing is not new. ?The Germans use this style of modular sea can's at job sites. easy to move set up. I lived in a 8x16 sea can with two windows and a door, heat, lights for 5 months. the mess showers recroom were all sea cans.


----------



## axeman (6 Sep 2008)

wow non folding iso trailers that you move stuff in ..  ppl have been doing it for years the  CF has just seen that it may be more economical to do the sea cans vs iso trailers .


----------



## geo (6 Sep 2008)

Well .... at least they learnt ;D

IIRC the Dutch have a knocked down sea-can"ish" facility that ships flat and is assembled on site.  I should have pictures of them assembling some in KAF 1-2 yrs ago... or was that Kabul?


----------



## AmmoTech90 (7 Sep 2008)

http://www.corimec.com/e_index.htm

Sort of flat pack Ikea houses.  Watched them go up in Bastion.  Same length and width as a ISO container, but around 18-24 inches high.  Lift the top off, put up the corner beams, and the walls, doors, etc are packed inside.

Nothing new, Brits had them in Bosnia years ago.


----------



## George Wallace (7 Sep 2008)

AmmoTech90 said:
			
		

> http://www.corimec.com/e_index.htm
> 
> Sort of flat pack Ikea houses.  Watched them go up in Bastion.  Same length and width as a ISO container, but around 18-24 inches high.  Lift the top off, put up the corner beams, and the walls, doors, etc are packed inside.
> 
> Nothing new, Brits had them in Bosnia years ago.



Actually.  Flipping through that site, it looks like they are the manufacturer of the ISO containers we used in Bosnia.  All wired for 220 volts.  Looks like they are an international company.  I always thought that they were a good idea that we should capitalize on and be useing here at home.


----------



## Neill McKay (7 Sep 2008)

Another neat thing that can be done with shipping containers:

http://www.ptcmodel.com/ptc_gallery.html

One of these was used in the large upgrade done on the Irving Oil refinery in Saint John in 1999 +/-.  The whole thing arrived in matching red 20-foot containers, which themselves were taken apart and incorporated (flat) into the crane as counterweight.  It's a bit like a giant Meccano set in that it can be assembled in several configurations according to the requirements of the project.  (It comes with its own little job site office, in yet another matching container.)


----------



## The Bread Guy (26 Oct 2008)

CF now seeking "concrete barriers" for Shilo FOB - .pdf attached if link doesn't work.


> ....  The work includes, but is not necessarily limited to the supply of labour, material, supervision and equipment necessary to supply and place concrete barriers at CFB Shilo, Manitoba ....



(Not much) more on link


----------



## xmarcx (27 Oct 2008)

I spent the last couple of weeks IVO the Shilo FOB site. The ground has been leveled and some berms have been made, a range shack has also been installed. It should be pretty decent once it's all complete. Not a bad location, about 1400m from 'SeaCan City', should make for some good training in the near future.


----------



## HollywoodHitman (27 Oct 2008)

geo said:
			
		

> Well .... at least they learnt ;D
> 
> IIRC the Dutch have a knocked down sea-can"ish" facility that ships flat and is assembled on site.  I should have pictures of them assembling some in KAF 1-2 yrs ago... or was that Kabul?



The Dutch were doing it in KAF in 2006. They were sea containers over a foundation with decking for floors and roof trusses which they put a sheet metal roofing on. Pretty neat idea for mobile quarters and offices. I think they had something similar in DB Bugoinjo (spelling?) in Bosnia.


----------

